# Part II, Cake Soap, No Longer Naked (Molasses)



## April (Mar 8, 2010)

Good morning Fellow Soapers:

I promised a progress report after I completed the Molasses cake.  Previous comments are annotated in "Molasses in Soap" within the CP Forum.

I have dressed the molasses cake with Bergamot icing and a few silk flowers.  The molasses cake is unscented.

Thank you for visiting.

Have a lovely day.

Naked molasses cake:





Various views of dressed cake:


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 8, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2010)

Orangetree:

Much appreciated.  

Have great day,

April


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2010)

mmmm that looks good enough to eat!! How is the scent of it now?!?!


----------



## apurwa (Mar 8, 2010)

these look absolutely stunning. you should stop being a soaper and start baking cakes!!!!


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 8, 2010)

That is just fantastic!  :shock:


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2010)

Ian, Zenobiah, Apurwa:

Thank you so much team.

Ian, in the end the scent was mild and malty.  The Bergamot icing disguises the scent.

I forgot to mention that the soap curls are from another batch in which I used Fennel e.o.

Apurwa, I am not sure anyone would eat any cake that I baked.   I left baking behind after years of long hours in Information Technology.  These are fun.  

Thank you kindly Zenobiah. 

You have all put a spring in my step today.

Regards,

April


----------



## agriffin (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW!! That looks wonderful...  Cut me a slice, would ya?


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Mar 8, 2010)

It looks soooo yummy!


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you AGriffin.  

I am smitten with your soaps ya know!

Cheers,

April


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2010)

Ah, thank you so much CherryGardenGirl.

Cheers,

April


----------



## Hazel (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sooo hungry now.


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2010)

Hazel:

Giggle.  I always eat more during the days I make soap cake.  Nibble, nibble, nibble.

Thank you for your kind words.

Cheers,

April


----------



## ToniD (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, April, a really great looking cake!    Fantastic job.


----------



## April (Mar 9, 2010)

ToniD:

Thank you for your very kind comments.  It's my second cake and I am learning the Do's and Don'ts quickly.

Have a wonderful day.

Cheers,

April


----------



## ewenique (Mar 9, 2010)

Gorgeous!  I'd almost hate to cut it...


----------



## April (Mar 9, 2010)

Ewenique:

I am dreading it, but it has to be soon. 

Thank you for your kind comments.

Cheers,

April


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2010)

April that is truly lovely!


----------



## April (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you so much Lindy.

Very nice of you.

Best regards,

April


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

lol IM dreading the cut pics too though curiosity is killing me lol

how is the scent maturing?


----------



## April (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Ian:  

I haven't done a sniff test recently.  I'll happily do one tomorrow and report.

I'll attempt not to keep you in suspense for too long.

Regards,

April


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

_its keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllliiiing meeeeeeee_

lol


----------



## April (Mar 18, 2010)

Keeeeeeelllllliiiiinnnnnng you softly.


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

wiiiith youuuur caaaake keeeeeeeeling meee soooooooftlyyyyy wiiiiith youuuuurr caaaayaayaaaayayayayayayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake woooooooOO oOo OOoO O OOOO OoooOOOooooOOoooOOooo aAAHHWOWOWAAAAA lala laaaaaaaaaaa lalaaaaa laaaaaaaaaaa heeeey heeeey heeeey wiiiith youuuuur caaaaake woOAOOAOAOOOO hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yaayaaaayayaaaaaaaaaaa ah ah ah..


lol forgive me..


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 18, 2010)

Only your second cake? Wow! Such a delightful looking cakie.  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh My April that is just amazing thanks for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## April (Mar 18, 2010)

Ian:

You are causing tears of laughter to roll down my face.  That's more than LOL, or ROTFL, or LMAO or LMFO.  

Lyn:  

Thank you so very, very much for all your support.  I am blushing.


Warm regards,

April


----------

